

Ask HN: Lawyers for individual techies - kemiller

Dear HN Hivemind,<p>I'm an individual entrepreneurial techie, but I'm finding that I am woefully undereducated in the ways of contracts and the legal aspects of options, founders shares, incorporation, etc.  Can anyone offer advice for finding a good lawyer who won't (at this stage anyway) charge me an arm and a leg to give basic advice on contracts and options?
======
phlux
Suvashis.Bhattacharya@leclairryan.com

He has been helping some guys I know - he is a really great guy - I cant
figure out how to PM - so pasting it here...

